# Need help with year of tractor



## Farmer87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a MX 220 needing to know the year I got the serial number it is JJA0115457 any help would be appreciated. Thanks Cory


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Case-IH MX220 Serial Numbers and Years of Production


Case-IH MX220 Serial Number Location:
Cab corner post on left 
1999 JJA0097438 
2000 JJA0105000 
2001 JJA0108800 
2002 JJA0115300 

So a JJA0115457 looks to be a 2002!
Cheers


----------

